# Aristocraft 1130 Rerailer Information?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,

We just addedthe Aristocraft 11350 to the database:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=7273

The unit we received a picture of has one of the rails cut, similar to the LGB 1000U or 1015U products.
However when I check the last Aristocatalog, the 11350 is shown as just a rerailer/grade crossing with neither rail cut.

And when I google for Aristo 11350 I get all three versions,
No rail cut
One rail cut
Both rails cut

Anyone know what the story is?
Are the units with cut rails, one or both, items that hobbyists modified or did Aristo ship the different units (no cut, one cut, two cuts) using the same product number?
I also came across an Aristo 11090 reversing system which used two of these 11350 per the description but both with both rails cut and diodes added as well, but still with the same product number for that item.

Any Aristo fan have any background info on all that?

Thanks,
Knut


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo rerailer was used for their reversing unit and there was a diode on the underside across the gap.
One side had the diode, other side had a brass strap.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

> The Aristo rerailer was used for their reversing unit and there was a diode on the underside across the gap.
> One side had the diode, other side had a brass strap.



Thanks Dan,

From what I have read so far, the version with no gaps is the rerailer - pretty obvious.
The version with a gap on each rail is for the Aristo reversing unit, at least that's what all the pictures show of the Aristo 11090.
But since the reversing unit needs a diode in one rail and continuity in the other, I assume that's where the brass strap comes in.

So what is the unit for in the picture I attached?
Did Aristo finlly see the light and not cut the second rail?

I also read that the early units came with both rails dut and the two diodes (one for each unit) and the brass straps being supplied separately with the customer expected to install them.

And finally, I also came across a product 11091 which doesn't seem to be in any catalogs I have. Any idea what the dufference is between the 11090 and the 11091?

Thanks,
Knut


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Knut,

As I recall Aristo used to sell a Reversing kit that included the rerailer with the cut and diodes. Later they sold the Reversing kit without the Rerailing track and later the Rerailing track was sold in stainless steel without the cut or the diode.

If I am not mistaken the strap was included to replace the diode when the track was sold without the electronics.

The nice thing about the retailer is that both in brass and stainless the track is screwed from the bottom to the plastic retailing portion and LGB or other track can be used with the rerailer but ties are needed at the ends because without the screws the track would be unstable in the rerailer.

Because the Aristo brass or stainless track has the threaded holes to fit the retailer it is easy to take uncut track from a retailer, cut it and reinsert it in the plastic and the screws maintain the electrical separation of the track and keep the track secure in the rerailer.

They are also an easy way to insulate sidings - with the ability to remotely control power to sidings with a simple SPST toggle switch across the cut.

I can probably find part numbers for the various items by looking over old Aristo catalogs.

Jerry


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Jerry,

I have a few Aristo catalogues.

The 11350 rerailer first shows up in the 1996 catalog with two gapped rails.
In later paper catalogs I have the two rails are gapped in the catalog picture of the 11350 - in the 2009 catalog on line it looks as if the two rails are solid but it's hard to tell in the pdf version.

The 11090 reversing unit shows up first in the 1997 catalog, here both rails are gapped..
So far I have found nothing in the Aristo paper catalogues I have either with only one rail gapped like the picture I posted or with the 11091 product number which is mentioned occasionally.
Ah... just found 11091 in the last Aristo on-line catalogue I have - it's the reversing unit only
And the stainless steel versions for the rerailer and reversing unit are 20350 and 21090 respectively.

So the only question that remains - what exactly is that item with one gap that I posted a picture of.

Knut


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a re-railer (circa 1997) and both rails are cut and this was not part of the reversing set. There are jumper wires underneath that are prone to failure.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Knut,

This shows you what the various models were and should give you a start to finding photos.

I have repurposed most of my Aristo retailers by retrofitting them with different track - usually in longer than 1 foot sections.

Over the years I have received them with and without the gap but never SS track with the gap. While I have a lot of them I don't think any remain in their original configuration.

The nice thing is that with the track screwed to the plastic it made them very easy to cut gaps if and when ever needed.

Good luck,

Jerry

1995 Catalog - no retailers or reversing units

2000-2001 Catalog Page 12
ART-11350 Brass Rerailer (shown with gaps)
ART-20350 Stainless Steel Rerailer Stainless Steel Rerailer (not listed)
ART-11090 Brass Reversing Unit System (shown with gaps and bumpers)
ART-11091 Reversing Unit only (not listed)
ART-21090 Stainless Steel Reversing Unit Sys. (not listed)

2004-2005 Catalog Page 13
ART-11350 Brass Rerailer (shown with gaps)
ART-20350 Stainless Steel Rerailer Stainless Steel Rerailer (not listed)
ART-11090 Brass Reversing Unit System
ART-11091 Reversing Unit only (not listed)
ART-21090 Stainless Steel Reversing Unit Sys (not listed)

2005 Catalog Page 14
ART-11350 Brass Rerailer (shown with gaps)
ART-20350 Stainless Steel Rerailer Stainless Steel Rerailer (not listed)
ART-11090 Brass Reversing Unit System
ART-11091 Reversing Unit only (not listed)
ART-21090 Stainless Steel Reversing Unit Sys (not listed)

2006-2007 Catalog Page 13
ART-11350 Brass Rerailer (shown with gaps)
ART-20350 Stainless Steel Rerailer Stainless Steel Rerailer
ART-11090 Brass Reversing Unit System
ART-11091 Reversing Unit only
ART-21090 Stainless Steel Reversing Unit Sys

2008-2009 Catalog Page 13
ART-11350 Brass Rerailer (shown with gaps)
ART-20350 Stainless Steel Rerailer Stainless Steel Rerailer
ART-11090 Brass Reversing Unit System
ART-11091 Reversing Unit only
ART-21090 Stainless Steel Reversing Unit Sys

2010 Price List
ART-11350 Brass Rerailer $26.00
ART-20350 SS Rerailer $29.00
ART-20351 SS Rerailer W/GAP $29.00
ART-11090 Reversing System W/BUMPER $146.00
ART-11091 Reversing Unit/SOFTSTART ONLY $81.00
ART-21090 Stainless Steel Reversing Unit Sys. (not listed)


*2011 Price List*
ART-11350 Rerailer 12" STRAIGHT $26.00
*ART-11351 Rerailer W/I GAP & DIODES $26.00*
ART-20350 SS Rerailer $29.00
ART-20351 SS Rerailer W/GAP $29.00
ART-11090 Reversing System W/BUMPER $146.00
ART-11091 Reversing Unit/SOFTSTART ONLY $81.00
ART-21090 Stainless Steel Reversing Unit Sys. (not listed)


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

toddalin said:


> I have a re-railer (circa 1997) and both rails are cut and this was not part of the reversing set. There are jumper wires underneath that are prone to failure.


In my opinion those jumper wires (found in the turnouts as well) were always the weak link of the Aristo track system.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

toddalin said:


> I have a re-railer (circa 1997) and both rails are cut and this was not part of the reversing set. There are jumper wires underneath that are prone to failure.


Thanks,

I made a mistake in my post just before yours.
The rerailer actually does show two gaps in the 1996 catalog when it was first introduced.
I corrected that post.

The 2000-01 catalog which is the most current paper catalog I have, still shows the rerailer with two gaps.

Assuming the catalog pictures reflet the actual product, I think things are finally falling into place - like a jigsaw puzzle.

I think:
The original design was with two gaps since that unit could be used for both the rerailer and the reversing unit with just slightly different wiring.
Stayed like that at least until 2000/2001
Then after 2001 at some point in time, it was redesigned to use two solid rails for the rerailer and one solid and one gapped rail (with the diode) for the reversing unit to address the jumper wire failure.

Anyone have paper catalogs between 2001 and 2009 to see when the picturewaschanged to show no gaps for the rerailer/
That assumes Aristocraft actually changed catalog pictures which is not a given.

Knut


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

krs said:


> Anyone have paper catalogs between 2001 and 2009 to see when the picturewaschanged to show no gaps for the rerailer/
> That assumes Aristocraft actually changed catalog pictures which is not a given.
> 
> Knut


Hi Knut,

All of my info is from the paper catalogs. Up through the 2006/2007 catalog show 2 gapped rails.

I would look further but my filing is not great plus Aristo switched to online catalogs that were updated and not available (as far as I know) as PDF files.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Correction - I just found the paper 2008/2009 catalog. Everything is the same including the gaps in the 11350.

Addition the 2011 Price List which now lists the ART-11351 and has the gap plus diodes.

2011 Price List
ART-11350 Rerailer 12" STRAIGHT $26.00
*ART-11351 Rerailer W/I GAP & DIODES $26.00*
ART-20350 SS Rerailer $29.00
ART-20351 SS Rerailer W/GAP $29.00
ART-11090 Reversing System W/BUMPER $146.00
ART-11091 Reversing Unit/SOFTSTART ONLY $81.00
ART-21090 Stainless Steel Reversing Unit Sys. (not listed)

Jerry


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

The Aristocraft Auto Reversing system I have shows as Model # ART 11091-01 and the pictoral in the catalog only shows one side of the rerailers being gapped. However the rerailers that came with my system have both rails gapped, one side with the diode and the other with the brass connector screwed across the gap. The gap on top also has the rerailers plastic molded between the gaps as well. P/N. on the rerailers I have are also ART-11350 My Auto-reversing system also has the soft start option as well.


----------

